# Planet Earth DVD set



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm not normally a big nature video fan but I heard alot of good things about the Planet Earth DVD set made by the BBC for Discovery Channel that I bought it at Costco over the weekend.
All I can say is WOW....The video and sound are fantastic! They did some serious work on this series and it shows. I recommend anyone who has kids or likes that sort of thing to go out and get it.
The video was filmed using High Definition cameras and although the DVD series is not available in HD (that I have seen) it looks very good on my HD projector.

I give it a 4 out of 5:yay:


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I believe I've seen these on HD DVD. Are they the same ones? I've wondered about them, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya' I have found mention of them being available in HD/Blu-Ray DVD but in doing a search I cant find anyone selling them.
The SD box set apparently has some bonus features on them that are not on the HD versions.
The video looks amazing in just the SD format upconverted to HD.

The series has 14 episodes all one hr. in length and some bonus material as well.
For the $60 it was well worth it.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Available in HD-DVD and Blu-ray via the Shack Electronics Store. :T


----------



## Fred33 (Sep 4, 2007)

Man I got to get those. I watched the series when it was on tv last year and really liked them. Loved all the weird and unique angles that they got.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the head's up TonyVDB - I just got these on Blu-ray and they are breathtaking. These are a real demo for the technology.

I always like good stuff I can watch with my son, what kid doesn't love stuff about animals, showing them hunt etc. The video is simply amazing, the way they do stop motion photography of some amazing views is a great effect.


----------

